# Paris Soda Water Co. Toronto



## Brewster113 (Oct 3, 2019)

Went to Southworks today in Cambridge Ont., and found this soda bottle. Paris Soda Water Co., M. Saltier Prop. Toronto it has the Star of David as it's trade mark. Nice bottle, similar to the trademark of John O'Connor Toronto. Apparently a rare bottle as I have never seen one in over forty years of collecting.


----------



## RCO (Oct 3, 2019)

I've seen them before but are hard to find , my book lists them as operating 1906-1908 , so weren't around for very long , think there is a couple different bottles from this bottler but all have the star design on them


----------



## Brewster113 (Oct 3, 2019)

I saw one on Maple Leaf auctions without the proprietors name, and there is supposed to be a Codd bottle but have not seen it. Thanks for the dates did not know them.
Bruce


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 3, 2019)

That's a nice find, I've never seen one of those either.  I didn't know that Toronto had any Codd bottles, do you know if there are any others?  I know Montreal has a couple, and there are several from BC and I think a few from the Maritimes.  I don't normally associate them with Ontario.


----------



## RCO (Oct 5, 2019)

Brewster113 said:


> I saw one on Maple Leaf auctions without the proprietors name, and there is supposed to be a Codd bottle but have not seen it. Thanks for the dates did not know them.
> Bruce



not sure never heard of this company having a cod bottle , time period wise I usually associate cod bottles as being older , don't think there is very many cod bottles from Ontario , is one from Hamilton not sure about Toronto


----------



## Brewster113 (Oct 5, 2019)

Did some checking and there are eight codd bottles from Ontario, if you put in your browser codd bottles in Ontario Archeology tmhc will bring up a 25 page report from KEWA London chapter. I have been collecting bottles for over forty years and have only had the opportunity to buy one Ontario codd bottle which is a Pilgrim Bros.  from Hamilton, of which there is three or four variants.
Bruce


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 5, 2019)

Wow that's interesting, never expected Ontario to have that many.  I'll have to keep my eyes out, I'd love to find one of those!  I'm also shocked to see that there's one which is supposed to date from 1931-1935!  That sound pretty late even for British Codds and unheard of for Canada.  I wonder if they got their dates mixed up somehow. 

https://tmhc.ca/wp-content/uploads/2019/07/Kewa-2017-5-6.pdf


----------



## nhpharm (Oct 5, 2019)

I know the local Codd from Galveston, Texas dates to around 1910-1920, so fairly late.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 5, 2019)

nhpharm said:


> I know the local Codd from Galveston, Texas dates to around 1910-1920, so fairly late.


Yeah I can definitely see there being Codds from the 1910s, I know they were still widely in use in the UK at that point.  The 1930s are just so late that I have a hard time imagining them being in use here, but I suppose it's possible.  They may have even been ordered as a novelty to make their drinks stand out I guess.  I'd really like to see a picture of one of these, I wonder if they're ABM.


----------



## RCO (Oct 6, 2019)

CanadianBottles said:


> Wow that's interesting, never expected Ontario to have that many.  I'll have to keep my eyes out, I'd love to find one of those!  I'm also shocked to see that there's one which is supposed to date from 1931-1935!  That sound pretty late even for British Codds and unheard of for Canada.  I wonder if they got their dates mixed up somehow.
> 
> https://tmhc.ca/wp-content/uploads/2019/07/Kewa-2017-5-6.pdf



they list the Excelsior bottle and beverage works as having a codd , I actually have this bottle , it does look similar to a codd but definitely not an older codd bottle , as what you'd think one look like , also no marble 

I always felt the design was more a way for people to grip the bottle , not a codd design

unless there is some entirely different bottles from this bottle I've never seen before


----------



## RCO (Oct 6, 2019)

Brewster113 said:


> I saw one on Maple Leaf auctions without the proprietors name, and there is supposed to be a Codd bottle but have not seen it. Thanks for the dates did not know them.
> Bruce



maybe one does exist , the description on the link posted seems to indicate there is one , I've never seen it so must be pretty hard to find


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 6, 2019)

Oh yeah I've got one of those crown top non-Codds as well, from Gassosa.  I think that's a Toronto one as well though not 100% sure.  Maybe someone who was compiling that report got confused between that and a true Codd, or maybe they had only seen a picture of a broken one missing the top and assumed it was a true Codd.  Still, since it's clearly inspired by a Codd bottle, so maybe they did start out using them and then switched to the Codd-inspired one to keep brand recognition but have an easier bottle to fill on modern equipment.


----------



## BF109 (Oct 9, 2019)

Nice bottle, I like it!


----------

